# Best Watch for Exam



## Mithrandir918 (Mar 23, 2017)

Any previous test takers wind the best time keep strategy or the best watch to use.  I would like a stop watch but they don't let us bring in anything electronic.


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Mar 23, 2017)

I bought a cheap digital watch from walmart and just used that, doesn't have to be anything special, just make sure to turn off any alarms or beeping functions.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 23, 2017)

and NO fitbits.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Mar 23, 2017)

good to mention about no fitbit.


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 23, 2017)

*Analog watch*, don't risk being thrown out for a digital anything. Proctors have become itchy to toss people since technology has shot through roof for wrist devices.


----------



## David Connor SE (Mar 23, 2017)

I had an analog watch which should be fine for keeping pace.

The proctor should give you warnings when you have 5 minutes and 1 minute left.


----------



## Apothe (Mar 23, 2017)

Patek Philippe, take the test with some style


----------



## kennyb04 (Mar 23, 2017)

I found a plain analog watch with no special features was fine.  If you are not use to wearing a watch you might keep weight/comfort in mind.  My exam proctors never let me take it off and place if on the table, it had to stay on your wrist or down on the floor.  If it is very heavy and you are not use to wearing a watch (or is loose) it could get distracting.


----------



## Chillhaus_SE (Mar 23, 2017)

I use a basic analog watch and I set the time to 12:00 at the beginning of each exam so you know exactly how far into the 4 hours you are without thinking. Every second counts!


----------



## StandardPractice (Mar 23, 2017)

Chillhaus said:


> I use a basic analog watch and I set the time to 12:00 at the beginning of each exam so you know exactly how far into the 4 hours you are without thinking. Every second counts!


@Chillhaus That's a great idea lol


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Mar 23, 2017)

I brought a mechanical pocket watch and was told I couldn't keep in on the desk; kinda annoyed but thankfully the exam room had an easily visible clock.


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Mar 23, 2017)

StandardPractice said:


> @Chillhaus That's a great idea lol


Wow, this is a great idea!

Problem solved!


----------



## geomane (Mar 24, 2017)

My wife bought a $10 digital watch from Academy. She youtubed how to keep your watch from beeping,  and she found out there is a spring you can easily take out of the watch... took her like 10 min, and she is by no means a tech guru. I was able to use the stopwatch function during the exam.


----------



## mricke1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone ever look into a vibrating alarm watch? I'm debating but I don't want to risk it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

